# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung SC-02B Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [15 NOV 2012]  Description :   *Samsung SC-02B Repair Dead Boot*  Release Notes:   *Samsung_SC-02B.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files Samsung_SC-02B.dll Repairing  Samsung SC-02B  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_SC-02B.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

